# Font size when screen printing neck label



## jeff9 (Aug 12, 2009)

I plan to use helvetica as the font for the care instructions portion of a screen printed neck label.

What's a good font size to use? I want it to be as small as possible while still readable. 

The printer will be using pvc/phthalate free plastisol ink, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Talk to your printer. He'll be the one to discuss font sizes and how that will impact your costs. We use 10 to 12 pt but with a higher mesh screen it's possible to get down to 8.


----------



## jeff9 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks splathead!


----------

